# Dexter embarrassed me again today!



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There was this man in my house today putting a new floor down in my kitchen and my daughter was keeping Dexter out of the way by playing with him in her bedroom. Dexter suddenly came running into the kitchen while I was talking to the man, with a tampon in his mouth! I didn't know where to put myself! He then tore round the house with it daring anyone to chase him and ripped it into a thousand pieces! He such a little pickle I never know what he is going to get up to next!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

:laugh: How funny - little pickle ............... thats one thing in our manly house my Dexter won't get hold of!!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

That is hilarious :laugh:, but a little embarrassing also 

They certainly keep you on your toes!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Tessy I saw the name of your thread and thought " surely not!!!" but true to form Dexter has come up trumps.... he really is a little pickle, love him x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

lol! I literaly did laugh out loud!!!! There I was reading the beginning and thinking he was going to widdle on the mans shoes or something.

Hey it could have been worse................... He could have had something that required batteries in his mouth


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> lol! I literaly did laugh out loud!!!! There I was reading the beginning and thinking he was going to widdle on the mans shoes or something.
> 
> Hey it could have been worse................... He could have had something that required batteries in his mouth


What, like a remote control?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry hope nobody finds my previous comment offensive :behindsofa: I've had a glass or two of wine this evening!!!:first: (best wine-like smiley I could find!)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Janet not offended- I laughed so much I nearly fell off my chair! (but then I've had a couple of glasses of wine too!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:bunny3::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :bunny3:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

No wine, only tea, but I thought that was hilarious, loving the smilies Karen, I'd wondered when I could use the :bunny3:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> No wine, only tea, but I thought that was hilarious, loving the smilies Karen, I'd wondered when I could use the :bunny3:


Sorry I beat you to it ... I was actually searching for something that looked a bit mechanical lol.... and no wine ... honest x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Dexter you are a little rascal! Tess, have you got any recent pics of him? Would love to see how is coat is developing (pretty please!  ).


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes Clare I will badger my daughter to put some on as we have loads!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lovely read to start my day! Very very funny ...... all comments! .......and I'm as sober as a .......judge? Can't remember what it is now .....!!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Never a dull moment with the lovely Dexter, he sounds bags of fun x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Dexter is a legend!!! xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

tessybear said:


> There was this man in my house today putting a new floor down in my kitchen and my daughter was keeping Dexter out of the way by playing with him in her bedroom. Dexter suddenly came running into the kitchen while I was talking to the man, with a tampon in his mouth! I didn't know where to put myself! He then tore round the house with it daring anyone to chase him and ripped it into a thousand pieces! He such a little pickle I never know what he is going to get up to next!




Yep sounds about right- sure they think well what's the most embarrassing thing I can do to mummy -or what mischief can I get up to today?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm sure we've had tales of cockapoos running around with knickers in their mouths on here before! They are little monkeys.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My cocker spaniel steals knickers, buries them in the garden, then digs them up to show people....


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely story! Doncha just love them!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> My cocker spaniel steals knickers, buries them in the garden, then digs them up to show people....


I bet you are REALLY quick to explain that they've been buried and that your knickers don't normally look like that!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

dogs and kids do the funniest things !!! haha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just read this thread.... oh no DEXTER !!!!!!

I would die, what a situation, I am blushing for you.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hilarious. I guess I'm forewarned if Millie decides to start embarrassing me.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> My cocker spaniel steals knickers, buries them in the garden, then digs them up to show people....


So funny! and the tampon!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh my goodness...silly dexter


----------

